# Catfishing Guides?



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello,

A buddy of mine is getting married next Sept. and for his bachelor party he wants to catch catfish on the Ohio River. Was wondering if anyone knew of any guides or had any recommendations to make this happen. Would be looking to get a couple days on a weekend with a group of guys. 

Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

i googled this awhile back.. think i found the most results looking up Ohio river charters .. found a lot with testimonials or reviews ...if u get no responses that's somewhere to look! good luck and happy fishing ..hope u can catch a monster flatty .. also if u want the full fishing experience id call down and ask how they do it.. i checked two or three and like the big lakes and ocean all u do it real it in.. they cast it and set hooks any everything for u then hand the pole over. .. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Dales Guide Service. I've been out with him several times. He will work hard for you and is a super nice guy.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Ill second dales he is a good friend of the family and a very smart guy he has wrote and hosted shows for infisherman on catfishing as well if he can't put you on fish they are just not biting good luck let us know how you do

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

I have heard good things about dales guide service. Keep in mind that the ohio has been really hit or miss this year from what i understand. I have been out with an experienced ohio river guy 4 times this year and i can count the fish we have caught on one hand and nothing over 7 pounds. It might be worth your time to drive about 6-8 hours and go to wheeler lake AL or the james river in VA. im not saying the ohio around cinci is a bad area to fish just from my experience on it this year the fishing is terrible. The bad thing is the fish are there we were marking them on the down imaging but they just wont bite. Good luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dale would be my vote as well. He's a good dude.


----------

